# Wndows 10 Anniversary Disaster!



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*My new HP All-in-One just installed at my church evidently did the "Anniversary Update" to WIN10 today despite my setting of "ask to install updates." It has now HOSED Classic Shell, which is the only reason I would even consider using WIN10. It has also caused our church presentation software (Easy Worship) to lock up and freeze the computer. It did this after over 5 hours of installing updates which delayed our Bible study initially by 45 minutes tonight. :angry:

I "rolled back" the update (took another hour), and everything is back working again. Bible study delayed a total of 115 minutes as a result! I briefly tried running **Easy Worship under WIN7 compatibility mode and it produced the same issue, despite the "troubleshooting wizard" indicating it should work.

I did not try anything else to see if there were other conflicts as I had to get our presentation software running IMMEDIATELY to have our Bible study, and to be ready for our 14th Anniversary service coming up this Sunday.

Will this "roll back" hold up long-term or will MicroShaft eventually HOSE the system once again?? Easy Worship has worked flawlessly in WIN7 since around 2009. I can't afford to be without the Easy Worship for our services as we are totally dependent on it for ALL aspects of the service. :angry:

The laptop we were using has become too slow and outdated for our use, hence the upgrade to the new system. I suspect that the more recent WIN7 "updates" are responsible for the slowdown of a previously working system to drive/force users to upgrade systems and O/S! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

??????
*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just uninstall classic shell and after the upgrade has settled reinstall it (same thing happened to all classic shell users) works fine after that, probably will also apply to your church program as well.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Thanks Jenae, 

I will try that once the VERY important events coming up are behind us. The message I got was something like "this software is incompatible with this Windows version" when I tried to run Classic Shell.

When running Easy Worship it would lock up the system if I tried to either add a new song or edit an existing song (lyrics) in the library database. That was the only process I tried, as I had to quickly roll back & get the software running ASAP for the meeting. We started 2 hours late as a result and lost about half of our participants who elected not to wait. :angry:

I will re-try it when I have plenty of time to recover from any screw-ups as a result. I wish I could have found a new system that had a downgrade option or drivers available for WIN7, but extensive research turned up nothing we could use in our budget range. :sad:

The installation of Easy Worship takes a LONG time as I have to re-index all the databases. It took over 3 hours to re-index when I first started configuring the new system. The locations of certain files did not translate directly from WIN7 to WIN10. I had to back up & re-create the database folders and point the system to them to get it running again. I haven't even gotten around to installing PowerPoint or other nearly as essential apps due to the changeover. 

Heck, I might even try running LINUX Mint and WINE to see if it works for us. I'm getting VERY tired of these forced changes that cause massive problems and an OS that seriously impedes my usage!! I have to train 2 others to operate this system within the next month before I will be traveling for 2 months. As it stands right now I am the only one capable of operating the system for services. If I am away or ill there is NO ONE to operate it, and it all falls apart for services. :facepalm:

How can I train people when I no longer understand the OS myself!! I have only seen WIN8.X twice, which was enough to know to AVOID it at all costs, even with Classic Shell! 

Note to MicroShaft - I HATE TILES AND MANY OF THE OTHER UNNECESSARY CHANGES! If it aint broke, don't try to fix it! :nonono:
*


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can get the new release for classic shell Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> can get the new release for classic shell Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


*
As far as I know, the version running WAS the current version as itwas installed this week before the forced update. I'll have to go to the church tonight for choir practice just to be sure...* :uhoh:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have to reinstall Classic Shell after each Major Microsoft update. The download and install just takes a few minutes, and if you save the Classic Shell download file, before your upgrade, it will take even less time. This A lot better and less time consuming then Rolling Back the entire Windows 10 Anniversary Update


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> I have to reinstall Classic Shell after each Major Microsoft update. The download and install just takes a few minutes, and if you save the Classic Shell download file, before your upgrade, it will take even less time. This A lot better and less time consuming then Rolling Back the entire Windows 10 Anniversary Update


*If Classic Shell was the ONLY issue, that might have worked. However the roll-back was necessary to get my church "back in business," as without Easy Worship we are dead in the water. Our entire order of service is wholly based upon it. Without it I have to use 6-7 different software applications and switch them out to the projector screens as needed. Instead of a pre-programed order of service, I have to search out and find music lyrics, scripture readings, music videos and PowerPoint presentations! Then I have to drag & drop each piece onto the projector desktop. It looks like total crap, and in short it is not a workable solution. The only option was to roll-back (causing a 2 hour total delay in our Wednesday service). :angry:

We have a widely advertised 14th Anniversary service on the 16th which will mean SRO attendance and includes many government dignitaries. We cannot be without our program application this Sunday. At best the use of the alternate applications make us look like disorganized fools. With Easy Worship the service just naturally flows. :grin:
**
In a test of other long-used applications on another borrowed WIN10 system, we have discovered several additional incompatibilities which will cause significant inconvenience and considerable cost, for which we don't have a budget. I calculated that altogether it would cost nearly $1200 for software upgrades to run in WIN10! I had to fight HARD for the $399.00 for the new computer system for over a month, while using a personal WIN7 laptop to fill in for the one that no longer worked properly. :frown:

Next week I start in experimenting with LINUX to see if it will work for our needs. :sad:

*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is an update to EasyWorship for Windows 10 https://support.easyworship.com/support/discussions/topics/6000022917


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> There is an update to EasyWorship for Windows 10 https://support.easyworship.com/support/discussions/topics/6000022917


*I'm aware of the new version. We have tried it (months ago) and it has REMOVED some basic functionality that we use every day and cannot do without. Also, the person who owns the license for the present version no longer belongs to our church, so the present license cannot be upgraded. The license holder has re-installed and upgraded the present system with the new congregation that he has recently joined on another island. Cost to get the new version - $500.00 which we don't have. :sad:

We are a small church with about 75-80 regular members, most of whom are on fixed incomes/public assistance. The publisher has agreed to allow us to continue to use the existing installation, but we must pay full price for the new version if we want to get it (which we really don't!). Our total resources are mostly dedicated to a daily food assistance and soup kitchen ministry.*

*WIN10 forced yet another upgrade on us today (no option other than RESTART to apply!) and HOSED us once again! I rolled it back YET AGAIN earlier tonight and won't know until a few hours before our anniversary service in the morning whether it worked and we will have a service at all or not!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

What executable do I need to FIREWALL BLOCK to stop this forced update insanity?? I turned on the 'metered ISP service' option in the WiFi settings yesterday which was supposed to prevent this debacle from recurring. :angry: :angry:

There is no other option for us at present unless LINUX & WINE can run everything we need. I simply don't have the time at present to experiment with that option. I am totally unfamiliar with LINUX other than as a boot CD option for the drive imaging software we use. :frown:

Stuck between the DEVIL INCARNATE (WIN10) & the deep blue Caribbean sea...... 

*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, maybe the patch will help:-

https://support.easyworship.com/support/discussions/topics/6000022917


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, maybe the patch will help:-
> 
> https://support.easyworship.com/support/discussions/topics/6000022917


*Hi Jenae,

Unfortunately the patch will invalidate the current license registration which we have been graciously allowed to keep. :uhoh: I saved a snapshot backup of the drive image before trying it, so I simply re-imaged the drive back to square one.

An associate has suggested creating a virtual machine running WIN7 (under Win10) and trying it out there. I'm inclined to try that solution, but have ZERO experience with virtualization at all. I guess there's no time like the present to learn! I really am growing to further despise WIN10, as it seems to be following the MAC model of planned obsolescence and forced major software upgrade costs with OS changes. :sad:

That same friend is running a custom made rental accommodation software from 1992 (16bit DOS!) that is "orphan-ware" since 2006, but still works fine and has no path to export/import the extensive database and history files into any of the currently available and very expensive custom packages. At present he can track a visitor's vacation rental history and details all the way back to the opening of the property in 1992! It has come in very handy for owners/heirs who need to document rental history for loooong periods when marketing a unit! :dance:

If anyone has a good tutorial source for setting up a virtual machine, please advise. :wink:*


----------

